# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  مشگل دیتابیس و install shield

## saeid4042

سلام من یک برنامه با وی بی 2008 نوشتم و نوع بانک هم اسکیول 2000 است پس از ست آپ ساختن با اینستال شیلد 2009 و اجرای برنامه نصب بدون مشکل برنامه نصب میشه و بانک هم در مسیر خودش ایجاد میشه ولی مشگی که وجود داره اینه که کل جدول ها در دیتابیس وجود ندارن و در ضمن هیچ رکوردی هم در جداول نیست . لازمه بگم که دیتابیس رو با اسکریپت اینستال شیلد ساختم و در خود اسکریپت ایتستال شیلد رکورد ها قابل مشاهده هست در ضمن تیک رکورد هم در صفحه مربوط انتخاب شده بود. اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره راهنمایی کنه.ممنون. 
__________________

----------


## saeid.memfis

فکر می کنم شما موقع نصب بانک رو می سازی نه اینکه کپی کنی
بهتر از ساختن اینه که attach بشه ..
برای این کار اینجا پر کده
اول برنامه چک کن اگه بانکت attach نبود که این کار بشه...
امیدوارم تونسته باشم راهنماییت کنم

----------


## DataMaster

قبلا توی بخش InstallShield تایعی که دیتابیس رو اتچ کنه نوشته بودم
یه سرچ کن شاید بدردت بخوره

----------


## bad_boy_2007

توصيه ميكنم كه از اسكريپتهاي InstallShield يا روشهايي چون Attach كردن استفاده *نكنيد* .

در اين زمينه عموما ترجيح ميدهم كه يك بك آپ از اطلاعات خام برنامه را در ريسورس ها بگنجانم و در اولين بار اجراي برنامه يك ديتابيس با SMO ايجاد و BackUp را در آن Restore كنم .

اگر سورس كد در اين رابطه ميخواهيد به برنامه ذيل نظري بيفكنيد .

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=207624

----------


## saeid4042

دوست عزیز : bad_boy_2007 
لطقا فایل  smo.rar v  رو مجدد آپلود کنید فایل قبلی قابل دانلود نیست.ممنون 
در ضمن آگه کدی با vb.net  که بتونه یه بانک جدید رو که تامش در لیست بانکهای اسکیول نیست به این لیست (در کنار pubs,master, .....) اضافه کنه را دارید لطفا اپلود کنید
متشکرم

----------

